# USA green tree frogs vs white tree frogs???



## IceBloodExotics (Sep 17, 2012)

Hey guys....

I have desided to treat myself to some tree frogs for christmas:blush:

But..I can deside between green tree frogs and white tree frogs...

I like them both...

So I have made a poll to help me deside...

And further comments on pro's and con's could be greatly appreciated :2thumb:

Cheers


----------



## Drayvan (Jul 7, 2010)

Never had greens so can't comment, but i love my little whites to bits, he's got an amazing character and is very vocal :2thumb: he also like to throw himself at peoples faces...great ice breaker! :blush:


----------



## Spikebrit (Oct 23, 2006)

USA greeens all the way so much better then whites. 

Jay


----------



## Rubu (Mar 23, 2008)

I have both and love them all. White's are great to watch and really comical sometimes, I love the way they fling themselves at the side of the tank when they see the food container coming!
Green tree's are cute but much more reserved than the white's. Both can be quite noisy, which I love, the green trees sound like little ducks quacking and one lot usually starts the other lot off.
Guess it depends what you're after in a frog really.


----------



## HobGood (Nov 2, 2012)

i love the green tree frogs as they are so cute and familiar in whatever enviorment they are kept and are also much noisy.......


----------



## Terrarium Supplies (May 12, 2012)

This depends on what you want to get out of your selection. Both Greens and Whites are tried and tested to be very hardy in captivity. Both make very good pets and can be housed in groups. In my experience, the bigger the group size, the more active they become. Having kept both specie, I would opt for Whites as these are the only frog that you can (and I say that very lightly) handle without putting the animal through too much stress. With that said, Whites are a fairly large tree frog specie that requires a lot of room - especially if housing more than one individual. For every one Whites, you could house two Greens. Minimum enclosure size for a pair of Whites would be 60x45x60 where as you could get away with a 45x45x60 for a pair of Greens.


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

I've kept both (and have greens at the mo) but for display purposes, I agree Whites are probably better. They both are fairly straightforward to keep, though.


----------



## bobo1 (Jan 2, 2010)

whites all the way. we now have 5 of them and there all great characters


----------



## ronnyjodes (Apr 29, 2011)

Greens are probably my favourite species so I voted for them. They're smaller so you can go for bigger groups and I've found their personalities and appearances to vary a bit more than whites- all of the greens I've had I could tell at a glance who was who, whites all look pretty similar to me lol. I've got a pair of whites but mine seem to be far shyer than my greens during the day time- the greens will bask but the whites will hide behind plants and bark.
You could house a pair of USAs in a 45 cube Exo quite comfortably as I have been doing for a while whereas even a single whites wouldn't be happy in that sort of space so they're far better imo if space is at a premium.


----------



## Oli P C (Sep 17, 2009)

whites 100%


----------



## ScalezandTailz (Sep 22, 2010)

*Usa!!*



Oli P C said:


> whites 100%



Whites all the way, my little dude slams himself onto the viv front when he sees food coming and very recently has even taken a cricket (plus my finger) by hand! Awesome little critters, I've always found the greens to be a bit blah...
Scalez


----------

